# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Krštenje djeteta nevjenčanih roditelja

## Tata!

Prijatelj koji nikad nije stupio u bračnu zajednicu s majkom svog djeteta, u međuvremenu se i rastali, želio bi sada krstiti svoje dijete, međutim rečeno mu je u župnoj crkvi da prema crkvenom zakonu nema pravo krstiti dijete ukoliko nisu crkveno vjenčani.

E sad u razgovoru s njime, prvo nisam mogao vjerovati da je Crkva tako kruta u zakonima, jer ispada po tome da čak niti djeca rastavljenih roditelja u novim bračnim zajednicama, nemaju pravo biti krštena, jer svi nanovo sklopljeni brakovi nisu crkveni. A kako nam je krenulo u društvu s rastavama ispada onda da će pola malih Hrvata ostat nepokršteno! jel to uistinu tako rigorozno ili je samo naletio na nekog rigoroznog svećenika?

Ima li tko iskustva s time, da li je netko doživio slične neugodnosti i postoji li kakvo rješenje? Da li su možda neke druge župe blagonaklonije prema tome i progledavaju li kroz prste? Čovjeku bih stvarno volio pomoći, a ostao sam zatečen takvom krutošću crkvenog sistema i bez ikakve logične ideje za rješenjem.

----------


## fm

Nažalost,stvar je u svećeniku.
Djetetu se ne smije odbiti sakrament krštenja. Bez obzira kakvi roditelji bili(rastavljeni,samohrani,debeli ili mršavi).
To nije stvar bračnog stanja roditelja već se dijete riješava Istočnog grijeha. 
Ako se ne želi svađati sa svojim župnikom,neka ode u drugu župu i objasni stvar,naići će na razumnog svećenika koji će dijete krstiti.

----------


## MGrubi

ode u drugu župu

----------


## Tata!

Pa dobro onda ću preformulirat, ima li ko provjerenu informaciju u kojoj župi se u Zagrebu i okolici to može, jer ne može se ni u maminoj župi, ni u tatinoj, a imamo slučaj još jednog poznanika koji se oženio rastavljenom ženom (njemu je to prvi brak) sa dvoje djece i sad su dobili zajedničko treće, ni oni se naravno ne mogu, jer je brak sklopljen (jedino moguće) građanski. Isto su probali u dvije tri župe.

Nisam nikad o tome prije razmišljao, ali stvarno mi se čini "pregazilo me vrijeme" takav stav crkve.

i onda se sjetim onog slučaja Ivaniševićevih koji se provlačio po novinama svojevremeno, kad je Goran izjavio da se zbog takvog stava crkve koji izričito neda da im se kćerkica krsti, ako oni nisu vjenčani, seli van Hrvatske. Pa si mislim ak oni nisu uspjeli sa svim svojim vezama i kredibilitetom koji nosi, kak bi to jedan običan građanin uspio.

Nekak mi se čini da nije baš sam da odeš u drugu župu i cik gotovo!

----------


## Kaae

Ima ih dosta u Zg-u gdje se moze. U crkvi Majke bozje Lurdske u Zvonimirovoj je bilo moguce, ne znam je li jos uvijek jest. Tamo smo krstene sestra i ja (prije istinabog 20-ak godina), a u to vrijeme smo bili djeca rastavljenih roditelja, nevjencanih u crkvi. Poslije su krstili i brata, bez ikakvih problema (recimo prije 10 godina), a mama i ocuh takodjer nisu vjencani u crkvi.

Nije to tako tesko naci, pogotovo za lovu.  Vjerojatno je problem u bas toj jednoj zupi. Nedavno se frendica udavala u crkvi u koju po mjestu stanovanja NE pripada, a vjencavao ih je gostujuci svecenik iz druge zupe. Sve se moze. Samo treba pitati (i vrlo cesto ponuditi koju kunicu).

----------


## njokica

Moja sestra i ja smo krštene iako nam se mama i tata nikada nisu crkveno vjenčali, a i mama mi je ateist. Krstile smo se kad sam ja imala 12,  a sestra 10 godina i u prekrasnom nam je sjećanju ostalo. I sada i mi razmišljamo o krštenju naše curice, ali bismo to najradije obavili onda kad se bude bar malo mogla sjećati tog događaja. I MM je imao 16 goduna kada se krstio i obavio sve skupa - do krizme. Ni njegovi roditelji nisu crkveno vjenčani - tako da je često stvar u svećeniku očito  :/

----------


## kajsa

mi smo krstili sina prije 2 godine.
nismo crkveno vjenčani i svećenik nije radio probleme oko toga. 

bitno je da kum/a ima sve sakramente. npr. ja ne mogu biti krsna kuma jer se nisam crkveno vjenčala.

----------


## fm

Djetetu se sakrament krštenja *ne može* odbiti.
Naravno da se može krstiti,ali ne znam u kojoj župi jer smo mi vjenačni crkveno.
A što se tiče "mita",tvoja je stvar ako ćeš donirati župu,nije obavezno.
Mi smo dijete krstili u župi u kojoj sam ja krizmana i u kojoj sam živjela 20ak godina,nitko nije pitao zašto i kako.
Isto sam vjenčana u maminoj župi jer u našoj nije bilo slobodnog termina.
Svećenik jedino može odbiti krštenje ako smatra da dijete nećete odgajati u vjeri(a oni to misle čim niste vjenčani crkveno).
Znači bilo bi dobro sjesti sa župnikom i objasniti mu razloge nevjenčanja u Crkvi,i zašto želite krstiti dijete.

----------


## M&A

> Prijatelj koji nikad nije stupio u bračnu zajednicu s majkom svog djeteta, u međuvremenu se i rastali, želio bi sada krstiti svoje dijete, međutim rečeno mu je u župnoj crkvi da prema crkvenom zakonu nema pravo krstiti dijete ukoliko nisu crkveno vjenčani.


Krstenje je sveti sakramenat,nije upis u plesnu skolu ili karate klub!
Crkva ima zakone koje pravi vjernici postivuju. 
A ovaj tvoj ne samo da nije crkveno vjencan,nego nije nikako i jos su se i razisli!
Mozda...da majka zatrazi krstenje za dijete(ako je majka primila sve sakramente osim vjencanja),prije bi joj udovoljili,ali bi dijete bilo krsteno na majcino prezime,kao vanbracno.

----------


## Cubana

> Crkva ima zakone koje pravi vjernici postivuju. 
> A ovaj tvoj ne samo da nije crkveno vjencan,nego nije nikako i jos su se i razisli!


Krsti se dijete ne roditelji. Kako su se krstili prvi kršćani kojima roditelji garant nisu bili crkveno vjenčani?

----------


## Cathy

Ne hvatajte me za riječ, ali neka probaju u Petrovoj crkvi.  :Smile:  (onoj u Vlaškoj)

----------


## M&A

> Kako su se krstili prvi kršćani kojima roditelji garant nisu bili crkveno vjenčani?


Krstili su se kao odrasle osobe.Ni Isus nije bio beba kad se krstio.
I danas crkva dozvoljava krstenje odraslih i u tom slucaju nije bitno ni koje su ti vjere roditelji ni jesu li sklopili crkveni brak.
Uvjet je da nisi krsten u nijednoj drugoj vjeri,jer ne moze se krstiti vec krstena osoba.




> Krsti se dijete ne roditelji.


Da i bas zbog toga sto je malo i ne moze odlucivati,roditelji su oni koji na svoja ledja uzimaju obavezu o odgoju djeteta u duhu vjere,biraju mu za krsno ime neko od katolickih imena,koje moze biti potpuno razlicito od civilnog imena.
Kasnije,sakramentom krizme (potvrde) dijete potvrdjuje svoju vjeru,pripadnost katolickoj crkvi,tj. ono sto za sto su se roditelji obavezali u njegovo ime na krstenju.

----------


## mirje

Prvi kršćani su se krstili kao odrasli ali su prije toga prolazili razdoblje katekumenata. Krštenje djece podrazumijeva katekumenat poslije krštenja a što jamče roditelji djeteta koje se krsti te kumovi. U tome leži sav župnikov "bezobrazluk". 

Ostalo je već sve *fm* lijepo opisala i dala konkretne savjete   :Love:  


A "kunica" koju davate župniku prilikom sakramenta propisana je i niste dužni dati više ukoliko ne osijećate to kao dobrotvorni prilog za župu jer biste dotičnog mogli prijaviti biskupu   :Grin:  s druge strane župnik po svojoj savjesti može vjernika osloboditi takse   :Wink:  

 ... i mislim da dragi fratri iz Zvonimirove nebi bili sretni da pročitaju post od *Kaae*  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Cubana

> Da i bas zbog toga sto je malo i ne moze odlucivati,roditelji su oni koji na svoja ledja uzimaju obavezu o odgoju djeteta u duhu vjere,biraju mu za krsno ime neko od katolickih imena,koje moze biti potpuno razlicito od civilnog imena.
> Kasnije,sakramentom krizme (potvrde) dijete potvrdjuje svoju vjeru,pripadnost katolickoj crkvi,tj. ono sto za sto su se roditelji obavezali u njegovo ime na krstenju.


Hm, sad mi je jasnije. I logičnije.

----------


## Tata!

> M&A prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Crkva ima zakone koje pravi vjernici postivuju. 
> A ovaj tvoj ne samo da nije crkveno vjencan,nego nije nikako i jos su se i razisli!
> 
> 
> Krsti se dijete ne roditelji. Kako su se krstili prvi kršćani kojima roditelji garant nisu bili crkveno vjenčani?


Al što je najžalosnije (bez uvrede svim velikim vjernicima) mislim da M&A ima doista pravo! Upravo se točno takvi odgovori dobijaju složbeno od svečeništva.

Ma znam i ja onih beba koji su u košarama i cekerima krišom kršteni u gluho doba noći, zbog zadrtosti i netolerancije ondašnjeg sistema i sam sam takav primjer, al to je očito apsolutno nelegalna stvar koja i danas tu i tamo prolazi.

Slažem se M&A da se Crkveni zakoni moraju poštivati, ali oni su tisućama godina već zastarjeli i evolucijom društvenih okolnosti odavno pregaženi. I da su imali svoj opravdani smisao u vremenima i okolnostima u kojima su nastajali. Jel znaš zašto muslimani briju stražnjice i peru ih vodom kao sveti ritual? iz čisto praktičnih razloga ondašnjeg vremena kad je kuran zapisivan, jer se arapi nisu vozili na kožnim sjedalima mercedesa ko danas, nego na dlakavim devama i u onim haljetcima svojima šta ne štite intimne djelove dodirivali i trljali direktno stražnjice na tu devinu dlaku i razvijale su se infekcije!

hrpa crkvenih obreda je tako podređena zapravo čistim praktičnostima i uvjetima onoga doba, a sve se to uvelike izmjenilo!

Pa zar ti je ugodno svaki puta se ispovijedati i osjećati se velikom griješnicom, zato što si vodila ljubav sa svojim dragim prije braka, i to još da samo s jednim. Zar nije to nonsense??? Doć tamo ispovjedit se, skrušeno usadit činjenicu da si griješnik, a znati da ćeš to svejedno i opet napravit čim izađeš i samo smislit dan kad ćeš opet doć na griješničku pokoru, da ti bude lakše! 

Krštenje djece u današnje vrijeme tolikih rastava brakova, postaje onda sa službenog stajališta njima nedopustivo, pa Crkva si sama time čini medvjeđu uslugu, jer će zbog nekorigiranih kriterija ostat automatizmom bez polovice vjernika, pa time i donatora. Malo karikiram, al ko će je financirat?

Otišo sam s teme, neka praktična promišljanja me odvela nebu pod oblake, a ko zna nakon ovakvog buntovništa kaj me tamo čeka.

No htio sam samo reći da sam svesrdnom zaslugom jedne forumašice na PP dobio zadovoljavajuće rješenje i konkretnu imenom i prezimenom pomoć za frendov problem. Hvala joj još jednom!

Hvala svima na prijedlozima i savjetima.

----------


## Kaae

> Ne hvatajte me za riječ, ali neka probaju u Petrovoj crkvi.  (onoj u Vlaškoj)


Ta je bila nasa 'maticna', al nas gospon nije htio (mislim da bi sad, za lovu ili vino napravio bilo sto.

----------


## Kaae

> ... i mislim da dragi fratri iz Zvonimirove nebi bili sretni da pročitaju post od *Kaae*


Kad pisem, ne razmisljam o tome hoce li netko biti sretan ili ne. Pisem ono sto znam, ili samo izrazavam svoje misljenje.

Fratri iz Zvonimirove nemaju razloga biti nesretni. Nit' smo im nesto osobito placali, nit' su nas nesto trazili. Istina, ne sjecam se bas tih detalja svojeg krstenja jer mi je bilo 10ak godina, ali poznavajuci mamu i njene principe, sigurna sam da nikoga nije podmicivala. Ili sam, mozda, krivo procitala tvoj post? Pa bi, prema tome, fratri trebali biti nesretni jer su krstili troje djece _nevjernika_? Nis' mi jasno, ali nema veze, ionako je off topic.

Frendicino vjencanje nema veze sa Zvonimirovom. S novcem ima.

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam krštena, a moji nisu crkveno vjenčani niti su išli u crkvu

koliko je nama rečeno, bitno je da kum ili kuma budu vjernici

djete muslimana, hindua, ateista ....  se može krstiti
prvi kršćani su bili židovi, rimljani, barbari, mnogobožci .....

----------


## mirje

*Kaae*, ako već ne želiš dati on topic informacije, bar ne vrijeđaj i ne piši ono što ti padne na pamet. Optužuješ za mito i to otvoreno i konkretne osobe. Ili sam možda ja krivo pročitala tvoj post   :Grin:  

*MGrubi*, sve to teoretski stoji ali krštenje i svi drugi sakramenti prvenstveno su odraz i izraz vjere i potrebno im je pristupati u duhu vjere. Stoga, ne želeći preispitivati ničiju vjeru niti savjest, u ovakovim je slučajevima najbolje prvo razgovarati sa svećenikom i izraziti svoje namjere u smislu: zašto uopće želim da moje dijete bude kršteno.

----------


## Lovorka

Krstila sam dijete u katoličkoj crkvi iako nisam vjenčana i dijete nema upisano ime oca u dokumente. Kada sam to rekla svećeniku, njegov odgovor je bio "Dobro". Nakon krštenja me pitao neke podatke za upis u knjigu krštenih. Između ostalih podataka ima i onaj o vjeri roditelja. Krštenje je dar, ne treba ga zaslužiti, niti dijete, niti roditelji. Čak i roditelji druge vjere mogu krstiti dijete u katoličkoj crkvi. Čini se da službeno tako stoje stvari, a ostalo su slobodne interpretacije pojedinih svećenika.

----------


## bejb

Neka probaju kod Franjevaca, oni su nekako najliberalniji. 

Doduse, moram reci da se slazem sa M&A - vjernici postuju pravila - vjencaju se u crkvi i odgajaju djecu u vjeri, a upravo to znaci krstenje; odgajati dijete u vjeri.

----------


## medoribica

mislim da je za krštenje bitno da kum ili kuma imaju sakramente krštenja i potvrde, a ovo ti Tata! uistinu ovisi samo o svećeniku (ja bih ga prijavila biskupiji, imala sam sličnih iskustava, ali u vezi vjenčanja i dan danas kada se sjetim, žao mi je što to nisam učinila)...

----------


## gita75

Krstili smo dijete prije dvije godine kod franjevaca u zvonimirovoj. Nismo vjjenčani ni crkveno ni ikako, MD ima sve sakramente a ja ni jedan.

----------


## Kaae

> *Kaae*, ako već ne želiš dati on topic informacije, bar ne vrijeđaj i ne piši ono što ti padne na pamet. Optužuješ za mito i to otvoreno i konkretne osobe. Ili sam možda ja krivo pročitala tvoj post


Osim prepucavanja s tobom, sve sto sam napisala je on topic. Uvrijedila nisam nikoga, osim ako je nekom bila namjera tako se osjecati, tj. traziti nepostojecu dlaku u jajetu.

Za mito ne optuzujem nikoga, vec iznosim cinjenice koje znam. Meni ni iz dzepa, ni u dzep, a informacija moze nekome pomoci. Napisala sam ono sto znam, a sto ce i kako ce citatelji s informacijom, njihova je stvar. Svecenike ne rangiram vise od bilo koga drugoga (osobe ili ustanove) pa ako imam informaciju koja nekom moze pomoci, svavako cu je podijeliti.

----------


## Tata!

a lijepo su mi na jednom poslovnom seminaru objašnjavali da se obavezno izbjegavaju teme seks, vjera, politika i plaće... i eto vraga, živa istina...

ajd sve je ok, nemojte se svađati, vjerska tematika je vrlo osjetljiva i može osobno vrlo povrijediti i ne treba se ovdje natjecati tko je veći vjernik i tko živi principjelnije po religijskim pravilima... siguran sam da nitko nije imao namjeru nikoga uvrijediti s namjerom, ako i jest nespretno nehotice nečija načela, neka bude u duhu kršćanstva i praštanja - oprošteno!

pitanje je bilo sasvim praktične prirode i dobio sam sasvim praktičan odgovor!

Hvala

----------


## vlatkapeno

moj sin je kršten ali i moj uskoro bivši i ja smo imali malih problema oko Janovog krštenja jer mi nismo crkveno vijenćani a moj muž nije kršten s obzirom da je dijete iz dviju vjera . No naišla sma na jako dobrog svećenika koji je ipak ućinio iznimku i krstio malog Jana-Renata . Meni je jako bilo bitno da moj sinko bude kršten s obzirom da sma jako teško došla do mog sinka . Moja trudnoća je bila ravna čudu 9i zato sma željela da moj sinko bude kršten . 
Mislim da je krštenje djeteta stvar roditelja a manje crkve. 
Ja sam dvostruka krsna kuma i znam kolika je to obaveza , znam ada sma za čitav život na neki naćin druga majka svojoj kumćadi . 

 :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## mirje

> Ta je bila nasa 'maticna', al nas gospon nije htio (mislim da bi sad, za lovu ili vino napravio bilo sto.


 :? 


*Tata!*, drago mi je da si došao do tražene informacije; tu smo da jedni drugima pomognemo   :Smile:  Dakle, svatko tko prije nije kršten može biti kršten; važna je samo pozitivna nakana, zato smatram da je treba u ovakovim situacijama izožiti i objasniti svećeniku i da su odbijanja dijeljenja sakramenata, bez obzira kakav se dojam dobije na temelju nečijih komentara, iznimke a ne uobičajene situacije   :Love:

----------


## rena7

Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 

Preobraćenje ili?

----------


## Cathy

> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?


Zašto bi netko morao biti crkveno vjenčan? I zašto ako nije, a katolik je ne bi smio za svoje dijete tražiti sakrament krštenja. Moja majka je bila crkveno vjenčana i taj čovjek nije htio imati djecu. Razvela se (ne crkveno) i ponovo udala. 
I šta, sada, ja po tebi nisam sjela biti krštena :shock:

----------


## rena7

Ja mislim o sklapanju braka po prvi puta i o krštenju djece iz tog braka. Mislim da je u tom smislu i bilo postavljeno pitanje autora posta. U situacije kao što je tvoja nažalost se ne razumijem i nisam u tom smislu niti pisala. Iako, kada bolje razmislim, razvedena žena (ili muškarac) ne bi smjela primiti ni svetu pričest na misi, ne može se ispovijediti, već samo joj svećenik može dati blagoslov, pa onda da li bi smjela krstiti svoje dijete, ne znam, ne znam stvarno. Savjest je jedno, a crkveni propis drugo, naše želje treće.... i savršeno je ako se to troje pomiri u jedno. 

Drago mi je da si krštena, BTB 

 :Heart:

----------


## fm

> rena7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?
> 
> 
> Zašto bi netko morao biti crkveno vjenčan? I zašto ako nije, a katolik je ne bi smio za svoje dijete tražiti sakrament krštenja. Moja majka je bila crkveno vjenčana i taj čovjek nije htio imati djecu. Razvela se (ne crkveno) i ponovo udala. 
> I šta, sada, ja po tebi nisam sjela biti krštena :shock:


Tvoja majka se mogla i crkveno rastati ako taj čovjek nije htio djecu i ako joj je zatajio da ih može imati.
Tako da se mogla i u crkvi ponovo vjenčati.
Crkvena su pravila takva od pamtivijeka. 
Svećenik ne mora krstiti dijete ako posumnja da ga roditelji neće odgajati u vjeri,a ti roditelji su recimo nevjenčani,pa se postavlja sumnja da ne žive u vjeri.

----------


## M&A

> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock:


Bilo bi zanimljivo cuti njihova misljenja  :/ 

Danas sam o toj temi pricala sa zupnikom,pa mi kaze da je i on krstio dosta  djece iz takvih "divljih veza",cisto zbog djeteta da ne zivi nekrsteno kao zivotinja,u nadi da ce ga bar baka/kuma/netkoizmase nauciti kako se prekriziti i izmoliti ocenas.
Ali isto tako kaze da vecinu tih roditelja,a i djece vrlo rijetko,gotovo nikako ne vidi na svetoj misi
I onda kad dodje vrijeme za prvu sv.pricest,takvi roditelji padnu kao padobranci - i oni bi "to" za svoje dijete.
Kao da umjesto hostija dijele smoki.
Ni ja ne kuzim takve roditelje!
Cak i ako zi zaglibio pa nisi crkveno vjencan,cak i ako imas vanbracno dijete,ako si razveden...mozes prisustvovati svetoj misi,naravno bez ispovijedi i pricesti,pa odvedi onda to dijete na misu.
I isprica mi zupnik jedan njegov nedavni dogadjaj : jedno takvo krsteno dijete iz "divljeg braka",krenulo po prvi put kao devetogodisnjak na vjeronauk da bi moglo primiti Prvu Sv.pricest.
I dok im je pricao na vjeronauku o svetoj pricesti,dijete mu rece - da su ljudi u crkvi ljudozderi,jer u onom keksu (hostiji) jedu Isusa!
Naravno sastav "Moja Prva Sv.pricest" je napisao u stilu,bio u crkvi,bilo puno ljudi,bilo dosadno...ali je imao super odijelo,bila proslava u restoranu,puno gostiju,dobio poklone,lovu...ni rijeci o tome da se raduje sto je primio sveti sakramenat !

----------


## Cathy

[/quote]
Tvoja majka se mogla i crkveno rastati ako taj čovjek nije htio djecu i ako joj je zatajio da ih može imati.
Tako da se mogla i u crkvi ponovo vjenčati.
Crkvena su pravila takva od pamtivijeka. 
Svećenik ne mora krstiti dijete ako posumnja da ga roditelji neće odgajati u vjeri,a ti roditelji su recimo nevjenčani,pa se postavlja sumnja da ne žive u vjeri.[/quote]

Dobro, da li to da je netko kršten i ima sve sakramente garantira da živi svoju vjeru. Znam slučaj gdje je cura koja je pobožna i ima sve sakramente jedva našla svećenika koji bi ju vjenčao samo zato jer joj je budući bio anglikanac. I sada kada je trebalo krstiti djecu netko je mogao to navesti kao razlog (muž druge vjere). Iskreno mislim da u današnje vrijeme ima ljudi (svećenika) koji se ponašaju po onoj narodnoj -"najgori bogovi su mali bogovi". Malo su previše dobili krila, a zaboravili ono zbog čega su u stvari odabrali taj poziv. To bi mogla potkrijepiti i nekim drugim primjerima, ali neću. 
Ali na sreću još ima dobrih i poštenih svećenika, i zbog njih se Crkva još uvijek drži. Jedan od njih je i pokojni Papa.

----------


## Cubana

> Danas sam o toj temi pricala sa zupnikom,pa mi kaze da je i on krstio dosta  djece iz takvih "divljih veza",cisto zbog djeteta *da ne zivi nekrsteno kao zivotinja*,


Ovo mi je grozno za čuti :shock:

----------


## M&A

> Znam slučaj gdje je cura koja je pobožna i ima sve sakramente jedva našla svećenika koji bi ju vjenčao samo zato jer joj je budući bio anglikanac. I sada kada je trebalo krstiti djecu netko je mogao to navesti kao razlog (muž druge vjere).


bez obzira sto nisu iste vjere,mogli su se bez problema crkveno vjencati (uz biskupov oprost od zenidbene zapreke razlicitosti vjere) i krstiti djecu kao i svi ostali parovi koji su sklopili crkveni brak  :Smile:

----------


## kina

Ja nisam vjenčana, ali dijete sam krstila bez ikakvih problema. Došla sam u župu kod svećenika, objasnila situaciju i rekla da želim krstiti dijete. I sama imam sve sakramente, osim vjenčanja. Svećenik je to primio najnormalnije, s osmjehom, i rekao da je najvažnija moja želja da dijete odgajam u vjeri.

Moja školska prijateljica je udana u crkvi, ima dijete začeto nakon medenog mjeseca, sve po špagi. Njezina se mama mojoj žalila prije desetak godina da  je dva puta do 20 godine njena kćer pobacila, tj. otišla na abortus. Danas nismo tako dobre, život nas je udaljio, ali izgleda mi kao dobra mama.

I kako danas suditi koja je bolji vjernik, čije dijete "zaslužuje" biti kršteno? Mislim da je kod krštenja djeteta najvažnije da se to radi kad se i živi kao vjernik, a ne zbog baka, običaja ili sela...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> M&A prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danas sam o toj temi pricala sa zupnikom,pa mi kaze da je i on krstio dosta  djece iz takvih "divljih veza",cisto zbog djeteta *da ne zivi nekrsteno kao zivotinja*,
> 
> 
> Ovo mi je grozno za čuti :shock:


Da, fin neki župnik, svaka čast.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Cathy

> Mislim da je kod krštenja djeteta najvažnije da se to radi kad se i živi kao vjernik, a ne zbog baka, običaja ili sela...


Potpisujem u potpunosti.

----------


## MGrubi

> kina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Mislim da je kod krštenja djeteta najvažnije da se to radi kad se i živi kao vjernik, a ne zbog baka, običaja ili sela...
> 
> 
> Potpisujem u potpunosti.


X
zato mi nismo krstili malu
iako smo vjenčani u crkvi
neka sama izabere

----------


## gita75

> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?


Prvo-ovaj buljeći smajlić ti stvarno nema tu šta raditi.
Drugo-mislim da nije tvoje da razumiješ/ne razumiješ zašto bi netko krstio/ne krstio svoje djete.

----------


## rena7

Gita, ja sam samo dala odgovor na naslov ove teme. I sve dok ne vrijeđam druge korisnike foruma, ja na to imam pravo. Jesi li me razumjela? To što si se ti našla prozvana, ah... to je tvoj problem i riješi ga sama sa sobom, mene ostavi na miru.

BTB, ugodna noć! 

 :Bye:

----------


## MGrubi

pa u pitanju je volja jednog rastavljenog roditelja, pričamo o jednoobiteljskoj zajednici i krštenju djeteta

mislim da i vanbračna djeca (kakav je i sam Isusu bio) imaju pravo na krštenje

svi smo mi grešnici i imamo pravo na pokajanje i vračanje natrag u vjeru

----------


## gita75

> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?


Ovo je tebi odgovor na naslov teme? I ja se nisam našla prozvana obzirom da mene krštenje baš ne interesira.

----------


## fm

> mislim da i vanbračna djeca (kakav je i sam Isusu bio) imaju pravo na krštenje


Isus nije bio vanbračno dijete  :Rolling Eyes:  
Marija je bila u braku s Josipom.

----------


## sorciere

čitam - i ne vjerujem...   :/ 

da li osobe koje su dale ružne komentare (a ima ih) - sebe smatraju vjernicima??????

moje vanbračno dijete kršteno je u remetama (nisam se trebala ni željela "preobratiti"), a krstio ju je divan čovjek. a kad sam željela krstiti moje dijete - rekao je da je to BOŽJE dijete (kao i SVA DRUGA djeca), i da nema nikakve prepreke za krštenje. 

bilo bi lijepo da ova tema ode u konstruktivnom pravcu (uputom svećeniku koji smatra da su sva djeca BOŽJA djeca), a ne prodikama . 

rena7, itekako vrijeđaš druge korisnike. npr. jednoroditeljske obitelji.
no ja ću ti kao (iako neklasični) vjernik - oprostiti. griješiti je ljudski, opraštati...   :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Nisam nikad čula da bi netko prigovarao krštenju vanbračnog djeteta, samo djeteta čiji su roditelji u braku koji nije crkveni.

----------


## sorciere

> Nisam nikad čula da bi netko prigovarao krštenju vanbračnog djeteta, samo djeteta čiji su roditelji u braku koji nije crkveni.


ja jesam. 

btw - ti smatraš da je u redu tako diskriminirati djecu?

----------


## kina

U mojim je knjigama pisalo da joj je Josip bio zaručnik   :Smile:  . Osim toga, vremena se mijenjaju, ljudi rastavljaju i opet sastavljaju... Za mene krštenje djeteta u vjerničkoj obitelji uopće ne bi smjelo biti upitno.

Uostalom, nigdje nije propisano da se neko dijete ne smije krstiti. I djeca nevjenčanih u crkvi, i vanbračna, sva imaju pravo na krštenje. A od svećenika do svećenika ovisi kako će to u svojoj župi provoditi. Da moje dijete nije htio krstiti (ponavljam, bio je zaista ok, još je on mene ohrabrivao), ja bih inzistirala na pismenom obrazloženju, potkrijepljenom propisom. Osim toga, uvijek postoji viša instanca...

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da i vanbračna djeca (kakav je i sam Isusu bio) imaju pravo na krštenje
> 
> 
> Isus nije bio vanbračno dijete  
> Marija je bila u braku s Josipom.


1. bila je zaručnica u trenutku začeča
2.Josip nije biološki otac Isusa

----------


## rena7

Ajde Sorciere izdvoji mi rečenicu u kojoj sam uvrijedila bilo koga. Ja čitam, ali ne nalazim.

----------


## sirius

> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?


Vidiš,meni zapravo nije jasno  zbog čega bi roditelji sa svim sakramentima vjenčani u crkvi  htjeli abortirati svoje dijete u 22 tj. zato jer su saznali da je bolesno.Uzgled budi rečeno ,nekoliko njih takvih je mene  pitalo zašto nisam prekinula trudnoću kad sam saznala da mi je kćer bolesna...
Tako da bi se o mnogim stvarima dalo raspravljati.
I,da ,MM i ja nismo vjenčani u crkvi...
Odoh u OT.

----------


## linolina

a licemjerje, eto, ne krivim Crkvu za to, čak....

Inače, baš sam nekdavno gledala dokumentarac o onoj bivšoj (nisam sigurna) porno glumici i prostituki (Lidija "Sve pet") i ona je krstila dijete (nije udana i otac se ne spominje)

----------


## kajsa

''Uvjet za krštenje djeteta je da roditelj ili roditelji, kumovi ili netko treći zajamči da će u katoličkome duhu odgajati dijete koje želi krstiti. Znači, kad bi svećenik odbijao krštenje, to bi mogao čini zato što roditelji, odnosno roditelj, ne bi dali nikakva jamstva da će dijete doista kršćanski odgajati. Znalo se spominjati da su svećenici znali odbiti krstiti dijete samohranoj majci. No, samohranoj majci koja je vjernica i zaista želi da joj dijete, premda izvanbračno, bude krštenjem preporođeno na novi, božanski život, svećenik to neće uskratiti, niti će njezino dijete primanjem sakramenta krsta dobiti manje milosti od bračnoga djeteta.

Kad bi se pak roditelji mogli crkveno vjenčati a to ne žele učiniti, svećenik ima razloga smatrati da to dijete ne namjeravaju ni kršćanski odgajati. Nađe li se ipak u toj kući netko (baka ili neka druga osoba), kojemu je jako stalo da dijete bude kršteno i koji će moći kršćanski djelovati na njegov odgoj, svećenik može zaključiti da su time ispunjeni osnovni uvjeti za krštenje.''

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_r...?broj_ID=14976

----------


## linolina

Mislim, tu je i kum i ako roditelji žele da se dijete krsti-zbog pravih razloga-onda su vjerojatnije agnostici ili sl., a ne ateisti (i mene u biti zanima zašto bi ateist htio krstiti dijete, logički, ako tko hoće odgovoriti.)

S druge strane, ako žele radi sela, onda su opet isti kao i velik dio vjernika koji ima sve sakramente ali ne živi vjeru (pa neće ni odgajati dijete tako). U svakom slučaju, mislim da Crkva ne dobija ništa odbijanjem tog sakramenta djetetu  :

----------


## petarpan

ja ću samo odgovoriti-župa Sv.Križa u Sigetu.Gdje ni kumovi ne moraju  biti kršteni....Jer se obvezuju odgajati dijete u katoličkom duhu. I to je sve.

----------


## Nikiva

> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?


kad vidim  :shock: , odmah mi je   :Rolling Eyes:  

pa recimo, možda se nemogu crkveno vjenčat...jer su već bili u braku (crkvenom)

i kaj to znači da se onda sva ta dijeca ne bi smjela krstit?
glupost...

ja sam svoju djecu krstila bez da sam tada bila u crkvenom braku

----------


## Anemona

*kajsa* je napisala:



> ''Uvjet za krštenje djeteta je da roditelj ili roditelji, kumovi ili netko treći zajamči da će u katoličkome duhu odgajati dijete koje želi krstiti. Znači, kad bi svećenik odbijao krštenje, to bi mogao čini zato što roditelji, odnosno roditelj, ne bi dali nikakva jamstva da će dijete doista kršćanski odgajati. Znalo se spominjati da su svećenici znali odbiti krstiti dijete samohranoj majci. No, samohranoj majci koja je vjernica i zaista želi da joj dijete, premda izvanbračno, bude krštenjem preporođeno na novi, božanski život, svećenik to neće uskratiti, niti će njezino dijete primanjem sakramenta krsta dobiti manje milosti od bračnoga djeteta. 
> 
> Kad bi se pak roditelji mogli crkveno vjenčati a to ne žele učiniti, svećenik ima razloga smatrati da to dijete ne namjeravaju ni kršćanski odgajati. Nađe li se ipak u toj kući netko (baka ili neka druga osoba), kojemu je jako stalo da dijete bude kršteno i koji će moći kršćanski djelovati na njegov odgoj, svećenik može zaključiti da su time ispunjeni osnovni uvjeti za krštenje.'' 
> 
> http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_r...?broj_ID=14976


To je znači "službeni stav crkve", koji je po meni sasvim ok. Koliko sam ja shvatila treba postojati namjera i želja da će se dijete odgajati u vjeri i to je to. 
Meni logično ako nema nikakvih prepreka prema crkvenom zakonu da se roditelji crkveno vjenčaju, a oni to ipak ne žele, da župnik odbije krštenje djeteta, jer onda kao "nema garanciju" da roditelji odgajaju dijete prema crkvenim zakonima. Zvuči glupo i bezveze, ali je na neki način i logično.
*Tata!* je napisao:



> Pa zar ti je ugodno svaki puta se ispovijedati i osjećati se velikom griješnicom, zato što si vodila ljubav sa svojim dragim prije braka, i to još da samo s jednim. Zar nije to nonsense??? Doć tamo ispovjedit se, skrušeno usadit činjenicu da si griješnik, *a znati da ćeš to svejedno i opet napravit čim izađeš i samo smislit dan kad ćeš opet doć na griješničku pokoru, da ti bude lakše!*


Ovo moram prokomentirati. Tata!, malo si pobrkao smisao ispovjedi. Prilikom ispovjedi ti daješ obećanje da taj grijeh više nikad nečeš ponoviti. U to moraš vjerovati i onda se tek ispovijediti, inače ta ispovijed nije valjana prema crkvenim zakonima. Tebi župnik ne može dati odriješenje grijeha, bez tvojeg obečanja. Dalje je tebi na savjesti da li si lagao i da li ćeš prekršiti obečanje. Ali kad bi ti npr. prilikom ispovijedi rekao da npr. (karikiram) u izvanbračnoj zajednici spavaš s ženom i to ćeš nastaviti i nakon ispovijedi, župnik ti ne može dati odriješenje grijeha. 
Naš župnik je npr. postavio dosta rigorozna pravila. Do dobi kad dijete u 2. razredu ide na Prvu pričest, roditelji trebaju djecu koja nisu krštena i krstiti, i onda idu redovno na vjeronauk i na Pričest. Ako netko do tada ne krsti dijete (osim ako ima stvarno neki opravdan razlog), on ih više ne želi krstiti dok nisu punoljetni i sami ne odluče. To ne znači da se ne mogu drugdje krstiti. Pravilo izgleda strogo i glupo, ali on smatra da je 2. razred OŠ sasvim dovoljno vremena, ako roditelji žele dijete odgajati u vjeri, da se odluče na Krštenje, a dalje da djeca idu normalnim tokom na ostale Sakramente.

----------


## Anemona

*rena7* je vjerojatno mislila na roditelje koji se mogu vjenčati u Crkvi, a ne žele. To onda nema smisla, prema zakonima Crkve.

----------


## Mum2B

Mi smo krstili naše IVF blizance (grijeh) u crkvi na Novoj Vesi, kod prekrasnog župnika. Uz sve to, nismo niti crkveno vjenčani.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?


Evo ja sam primjer takvog. Vjenčana sam ali ne u crkvi.
Nisam vjernik, mm još puno manje. Kršćanstvo je za mene jedna od lijepih i pametnih filozofija, ali ima za mene puno rupa. Katolička crkva po meni nema puno veze s kršćanstvom. To je naravno samo moj stav. Ne mora biti vaš. A ne mora biti ni stav mog djeteta.
Moje će dijete svakako odrasti u okolini koja će ga u mnogim pogledima sputavati i nametati mu svoja pravila. Pitanje je njezinog karaktera i njezine volje u kojoj će se mjeri prilagoditi a u kojoj mjeri odupirati. To nije nešto što bih ja trebala odrediti. Ja joj mogu samo pružiti podršku bez obzira što odlučila (dok to nije skakanje s mosta ili nešto u tom rangu).

Dakle, lako je moguće da će moje dijete poželjeti jednom na vjeronauk, bilo zato što tamo ide njena najbolja prijateljica, bilo zato da je ne kamenuju mali vjernici. Razumjet ću te osjećaje jer sam ih i ja proživjela. A možda će zbilja jednom pronaći u toj vjeri nešto što ja nisam mogla naći, tko to zna.

Zato mislim da je u redu, kad već živimo u katoličkoj državi koja nam nameće vjeronauk u sklopu radovnog obrazovanja, da se djeca mogu i krstiti, pa da kasnije mogu sama odlučiti što žele. Moje dijete nije ja. No ako je zbilja stav crkve da se ona ne može krstiti, pa neka bude volja božja, neću je krstiti, jer se ni ja ne mislim crkveno vjenčati. To bi bilo licemjerno od mene i mm-a, budući da ne možemo izmoliti Vjerovanje, pogotovo ne onaj dio vjerujem u katoličku crkvu... ispričavam se vjernicima, ali je tako.

----------


## Trina

ja sam se krstila sa 11, 12 godina jer sam sama htjela. Ćaća je ateista, mater je vjernica, kad sam bila mala nisu se mogli dogovoriti pa su prepustili tu odluku meni. ja sam se oduvijek osjećala ko vjernica, mater me tako odgajala i to sam napravila. Brat nije i neće.

Moja djeca su krštena a dogodine nas očekuje i pričest. ne idemo na mise a opet se smatram većom vjernicom od većine ljudi koje poznajem i koji idu na misi. Jer ih poznajem. nije smisao vjere biti viđen u crkvi nego nešto drugo

----------


## piplica

Ja također ne razumijem da netko većinu sakramenata potpuno ignorira, da sve što KC radi smatra "nonsensom", ali da kod te iste crkve inzistira na sakramentu krštenja... :/

----------


## Tata!

> Ja također ne razumijem da netko većinu sakramenata potpuno ignorira, da sve što KC radi smatra "nonsensom", ali da kod te iste crkve inzistira na sakramentu krštenja... Undecided


pa ja ne bih baš tako oštro sudio da "netko" ne cijeni Crkvene zakonitosti, jer u istoj toj Crkvi ipak želi krstiti vlastito dijete, dakle vrlo sam siguran da ima ipak poštovanje prema tom činu i pripadanju toj Zajednici! 

Spletom životnih okolnosti i pravi istinski vjernici mogu biti nepravedno zakinuti za sakrament Crkvenog vjenčanja, pogotovo ako uspiju svoju istinsku sreću u partneru naći tek iz drugog pokušaja što Crkva, meni uistinu nerazumljivo, nažalost ne prašta! Nakon toga bi se valjda trebali bacit pod vlak, prema nekim bešćutnim izjavama koje sam ovdje iščitao, jer bi svaki takav neuspjeh Sakramenta braka trebao ih doživotno obilježiti i izopćiti.

Žao mi je što je netko reagirao onako osorno i grubo "nisu se ni vjenčali, poslije su se još i rastali i šta sad još očekuju da im Crkva krsti dijete". Mislim doista bešćutno, pa život piše drame i gore od te, a ovakvih ima već ko šafrana na livadi. I ja ne razumijem kakvi su to vjernici bez suosjećanja prema ljudskosti, a ne slijepi povodnici nekih pravilnika, pa da tako grubo sude i nemaju ni trunke suosjećanja za sve te ljude kojima nije krenulo u životu, a koji svejedno svome djetetu žele i dalje priuštiti normalan prvi korak u vjerskoj zajednici! Zar je to uistinu toliki grijeh tog malog djeteta da se ovdje tolka rasprava o tome raspirila smiju li ili ne smiju?

Ma naravno da smiju - pa, vjernici moji, to je ljudski i u duhu plemenitosti i poštenja i Crkva bi tako trebala suditi i svako to novo, čisto i nevino, kršteno malo dijete trebao bi biti ČAST za Crkvu i blagoslov, a ne predmet ovakvih rasprava!!!

----------


## Juroslav

> ja ću samo odgovoriti-župa Sv.Križa u Sigetu.Gdje *ni kumovi ne moraju  biti kršteni*


potpisujem prvi dio, a ono boldano je apsolutno netočno: kao i u bilo kojoj drugoj katoličkoj župi, kumovi moraju biti kršteni, krizmani i pričešćeni, a ako su u braku crkveno vjenčani

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja također ne razumijem da netko većinu sakramenata potpuno ignorira, da sve što KC radi smatra "nonsensom", ali da kod te iste crkve inzistira na sakramentu krštenja... :/


da, možda bi se donekle na mene moglo tako gledati. Slobodno komentirajte, možda se još predomislim.

Dakle ignoriram sakramente što se mene tiče (stigla do pola i odustala   :Smile:  )
Moglo bi se reći da mnogo toga što KC radi smatram nonsensom - ajde neću reći baš sve
nije da inzistiram na krštenju... ali bih je htjela krstiti - ne zbog sela, to sigurno, nego zbog njenog odrastanja u zajednici. Molim da uzmete u obzir vi koji živite u gradu, ovdje *sva* djeca idu na vjeronauk. Ako ostanem živjeti gdje sam naumila, mogla bi čuti neke vrlo ružne komentare, neprimjerene malom djetetu, neprimjerene ovom stoljeću, bude li išla kontra vjetra. Ako tako sama odluči, ja ću biti ponosna, ali ne želim je ni na što siliti. Ne znam što biste vi ostali, vjernici i nevjernici, na to rekli?

----------


## Juroslav

pomikaki, dijete ne treba biti kršteno da bi bilo upisano na vjeronauk u školi

a do trećeg razreda, kad počinje (u većini župa) i župna priprava za Prvu pričest, mogao bi ti potomak i sam reći želi li se krstiti ili ne

----------


## Dijana

> Žao mi je što je netko reagirao onako osorno i grubo "nisu se ni vjenčali, poslije su se još i rastali i šta sad još očekuju da im Crkva krsti dijete". Mislim doista bešćutno, pa život piše drame i gore od te, a ovakvih ima već ko šafrana na livadi. I ja ne razumijem kakvi su to vjernici bez suosjećanja prema ljudskosti, a ne slijepi povodnici nekih pravilnika, pa da tako grubo sude i nemaju ni trunke suosjećanja za sve te ljude kojima nije krenulo u životu, a koji svejedno svome djetetu žele i dalje priuštiti normalan prvi korak u vjerskoj zajednici! Zar je to uistinu toliki grijeh tog malog djeteta da se ovdje tolka rasprava o tome raspirila smiju li ili ne smiju? 
> 
> Ma naravno da smiju - pa, vjernici moji, to je ljudski i u duhu plemenitosti i poštenja i Crkva bi tako trebala suditi i svako to novo, čisto i nevino, kršteno malo dijete trebao bi biti ČAST za Crkvu i blagoslov, a ne predmet ovakvih rasprava!!!


Tata!, potpis. Mislim da si sve rekao. M&A, postovi ti, u najmanju ruku, baš ne obiluju ljubavi prema bližnjem svom. :/

----------


## piplica

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja također ne razumijem da netko većinu sakramenata potpuno ignorira, da sve što KC radi smatra "nonsensom", ali da kod te iste crkve inzistira na sakramentu krštenja... :/
> 
> 
> da, možda bi se donekle na mene moglo tako gledati. Slobodno komentirajte, možda se još predomislim.


Pravo da ti kažem, nisam komentirala tvoj post, no dobro...  :Grin:  

Slažem se sa Juroslavovim savjetom, neka dijete krene na normalno na vjeronauk sa ostalima u razredu, pa će sa deset godina sama odlučiti da li želi krštenje i pričest.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  piplica prvotno napisa
> ...


a što da radim u slučaju kamenovanja?
Zapravo bi mi bilo najpametnije da se preselim.
Ta djeca... a i neki odrasli... zbilja znaju biti sve samo ne kršćanski rapoloženi prema nejakima.

----------


## Anemona

Koliko ja znam u našoj Crkvi župnik ne radi nikakve drame i najnormalnije krsti djecu, ako se radi o građanskom braku roditelja, jer je jedan roditelj več bio u crkvenom braku pa ne može ponovno. "Drame" radi samo, ako roditelji imaju sve uvjete za crkveni brak, a ne žele ga, a žele krstiti dijete. 
Znam da su i normalno krštena djeca, tata je "raskinuti" župnik, znači nikako ne može biti u crkvenom braku s svojom suprugom. Bitna je nakana, objašnjenje,... zašto želite krstiti dijete.
Mislim da ako se razlozi lijepo uobliče na papir i daju župniku, a i po potrebi pošalju "nadređenom", da ne bi trebalo biti nikakvih problema.

----------


## M&A

> Žao mi je što je netko reagirao onako osorno i grubo "nisu se ni vjenčali, poslije su se još i rastali i šta sad još očekuju da im Crkva krsti dijete".


Nije netko,nego ja.Slobodno me prozovi,ako smatras da si u pravu.




> M&A, postovi ti, u najmanju ruku, baš ne obiluju ljubavi prema bližnjem svom.


Objasni mi koga ti smatras pod bliznjega svoga?

----------


## Juroslav

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


iskreno, ja u takvoj okolini ne bih djecu niti pod razno htio odgajati

imaš li mogućnost seliti se?

----------


## pomikaki

> iskreno, ja u takvoj okolini ne bih djecu niti pod razno htio odgajati
> 
> imaš li mogućnost seliti se?


možda... duga i ot priča. Odabrali smo život u nekakvoj zabiti, ima to svojih prednosti, ali i mana. Još mislimo da li da se predomislimo   :Smile:  

Nisu svi takvi, ali neki jesu, a takvi su, kako znamo, obično najglasniji.

----------


## piplica

Eeee, moja pomikaki, bojim se da je u takvoj sredini (ne)krštenje djeteta samo jedna od mogućih tema zgražavanja prema ovako modernoj obitelji kao što ste vi i da se sigurno u mnogim drugim stvarima razlikujete od vaših sumještana, pa je bolje da dijete pripremite na moguće zlobne komentare okoline, kako je ne bi previše pogađali...

Mogu zamisliti kakvi bi komentari pali za npr. kućni porod ...  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

:Laughing:  
sve nam je to jasno...
i njima je jasno da smo kao s marsa pali među njih, ali za sad su nas lijepo primili, i ok su prema nama, bar oni koji s nama češće komuniciraju. Ali iz ranijeg iskustva dobro znam kako je to zatvoren svijet, i da nisam kao dijete živjela u sličnoj okolini ne bih se brinula jer bih vjerovala da je sve sasvim u redu. No stvari su takve da se zlobni komentari tradicionalno ne govore ljudima u lice, nego iza leđa i maloj djeci, koja se ne mogu braniti...

on topic, i ja i mm smo kršteni, (čini mi se čak da je mene na krštenje odvukla mamina teta kad smo bili na ljetovanju kod njih) a da se kasnije nije inzistiralo na vjerskom životu. Ja sam u jednoj fazi krenula na vjeronauk, kad sam se dvoumila da li da idem moji su me podržali i rekli da je dobro da idem makar zbog opće kulture, obrazovanja ili kako već. Išla sam neko vrijeme, pokušala sam se uživjeti, ali nakon nekog vremena shvatila sam da nema smisla da se zavaravam. Ne bi mi bilo krivo da slično bude s mojim djetetom. Nisam zatvorena ni pred čime, i religije općenito su mi jako zanimljiva stvar, ali ne mogu se ograničiti samo na jednu. A kršćanska religija ni izdaleka ne riješava sve moje nedoumice.

----------


## laky

> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prijatelj koji nikad nije stupio u bračnu zajednicu s majkom svog djeteta, u međuvremenu se i rastali, želio bi sada krstiti svoje dijete, međutim rečeno mu je u župnoj crkvi da prema crkvenom zakonu nema pravo krstiti dijete ukoliko nisu crkveno vjenčani.
> 
> 
> Krstenje je sveti sakramenat,nije upis u plesnu skolu ili karate klub!
> Crkva ima zakone koje pravi vjernici postivuju. 
> A ovaj tvoj ne samo da nije crkveno vjencan,nego nije nikako i jos su se i razisli!
> Mozda...da majka zatrazi krstenje za dijete(ako je majka primila sve sakramente osim vjencanja),prije bi joj udovoljili,ali bi dijete bilo krsteno na majcino prezime,kao vanbracno.


ima pravo krstiti svoje dijete i to mu nemoze nitko uskratiti kao sto imaju pravo nevjenčane majke i to sa svojim prezimenom 
a za ovo "Crkva ima zakone koje pravi vjernici postivuju" ,,si sigurna da iste zakone pošivaju svećenici??? ja tvrdim da ih pola nepoštiva i tu zavrsava priča o pravim vjernicima 

Nisam vjenčana crkveno jer sam rastavljena od budale koja me maltretirala i sad zivim s drugim muzem u građanskom braku postivam Boga mozda puno vise od nekih bogomoljkih koje su u prvim redovima i mole se sa očeeeeeeeeeeeee nas (ovo razvlačenje jer im se vrat pri molitvi iskrivi da nepropuste svako ulazenje u crkvu )
 trudna sam i svoje dijete ću krstiti pred Bogom a volila bih vidjeti tog svećenika koji će odbiti to krštenje 
Alergična sam na podjele na prave i neprave vjernike

----------


## laky

> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?


a meni je zadnje na pameti tebi ili bilo kome to objasnjavati   :Grin:

----------


## rena7

> rena7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja uopće ne razumijem zbog čega bi nevjenčani roditelji htjeli krstiti svoje dijete  :shock: 
> 
> Preobraćenje ili?
> 
> 
> a meni je zadnje na pameti tebi ili bilo kome to objasnjavati


A tebe, baš tebe je netko nešto pitao? Ja osobno nemam pojma da na ovom forumu postojiš.

----------


## pomikaki

ajde pokušajte biti konstruktivne   :Saint:

----------


## petarpan

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ću samo odgovoriti-župa Sv.Križa u Sigetu.Gdje *ni kumovi ne moraju  biti kršteni*
> 
> 
> potpisujem prvi dio, a ono boldano je apsolutno netočno: kao i u bilo kojoj drugoj katoličkoj župi, kumovi moraju biti kršteni, krizmani i pričešćeni, a ako su u braku crkveno vjenčani


ne moraju...  :Grin:

----------


## mirje

:Rolling Eyes:  *kršten* u svakom slučaju *mora* biti, za ostalo bi se možda moglo reći da postoje neke vanredne okolnosti (tipa pripadnici drugih kršćanskih zajednica mogu biti svojevrsni "svjedoci na krštenju" ...) ali to je već previše za ovu temu a i ovaj forum   :Grin:

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  petarpan prvotno napisa
> ...


moraju, barem jedan

a onda se uz tog jednog (koji jedini i je kum) može dodati još netko koga roditelji žele, ali samo kao svjedok krštenja

----------


## laky

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rena7 prvotno napisa
> ...


puno duze nego ti a ja sam *nevjenčani roditelji  htjeli krstiti svoje dijete* *ne htijeli nego hoću*   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lillifee

mislim da je stvar u sveceniku. ja osobno nisam imala problema kod krstenja svoje djece. 
prvo dijete sam krstila kao samohrana majka i NITI JEDNOM RECENICOM meni moj svecenik nije dao do znanja da moje vanbracno dijete ne bi trebalo biti krsteno. drugo dijete sam krstila samo sat vremena nakon sto smo mm i ja sklopili gradjanski brak. ovo je njemu drugi brak, sto znaci da mi ne mozemo sklopiti crkveni brak. ni drugi put svecenik nista nije rekao vec nam je cestitao na sklopljenom (gradjanskom) braku.

----------


## lillifee

i zaboravila sam nadodat da je adrian imao jednog kuma koji je rimokatolik i jednoga kuma koji je evangelist, a krsten je u rimokatolickoj crkvi.

----------


## iva_777

Uf imam ja jedno pitanje...povezano, a ne povezano sa temom. Krstena sam, pricescena, krizmana, vjencana u crkvi i na kraju rastavljena. Trenutno pred brakom sa covjekom pravoslavne vjeroispovjesti. Radi se o makedonskoj pravoslavnoj crkvi. Planiramo imati djecu jednog dana. Kako ja iz prvog braka imam dvoje koji su krsteni kao katolici htjeli bi da jednog dana nase dijete bude krsteno po ocevoj vjeri. No kazu nam da to nije moguce ukoliko nismo vjencani u njihovoj crkvi i da ja bez obzira na prvi brak (nisam crkveno razvedena) to mogu uciniti ako se prekrstim i odbacim svoju vjeru. 
Kako to nije jedna od opcija, a znam da je kod nas moguce krstiti dijete ako se roditelj obvezuje odgajati ga u tom duhu...pitam se ima li ovdje netko tko mi moze dati odgovor na prakticki isto pitanje, ali sa pravilima makedonske pravoslavne crkve. Odnosno ima li ikakva takva mogucnost i kod njih, ima li tko iskustava s time? Uf al sam se zapetljala...nadam se da cete skuziti sto me zanima.
Fala unaprijed

----------


## MGrubi

ako se ne varam
krštenje ti vrijedi za sve oblike krščanske vjere: pravoslavci, katolici, evanglelisti idt...

----------


## Juroslav

katolici i pravoslavci međusobno priznaju sve sakramente

a što se tiče tvog pitanja, ovdje imaš kontakt-podatke pa probaj pitati direktno njih (web-stranica na koju te upućuje gornji link ima izbor jezika engleski ili makedonski na ćirilici, pa ako ti paše...)

----------


## single

ja sam samohrana majka..sa anonimnim imenom oca i moje dijete je bez problema krsteno

----------


## elin

> ''Uvjet za krštenje djeteta je da roditelj ili roditelji, kumovi ili netko treći zajamči da će u katoličkome duhu odgajati dijete koje želi krstiti. Znači, kad bi svećenik odbijao krštenje, to bi mogao čini zato što roditelji, odnosno roditelj, ne bi dali nikakva jamstva da će dijete doista kršćanski odgajati.


e ovo mislim i ja. Smatram da je razlog svećenika za odbijanje način na koji ljudi nešto kažu kao i motiv za kršenje djeteta.
Ja i moj UBM nismo vjenčani u crkvi (građanski brak smo sklopili), a ja osim krštenja nemam niti jedan drugi sveti sakrament. Došla sam kod našeg svećenika i rekla iskreno da želim da mi dijete bude kršteno, da ja nisam vjernik u smislu da idem u Crkvu, ali da vjerujem u Boga. Rekla sam mu i da se sa nekim postuplatima KC ne slažem i da je to razlog zašto ne idem jer nisam licemjer i ne mogu sjediti u božjoj kući ako se sa onim što zastupa KC ne slažem 100%, ali je katolička vjera jedino što poznam i razumijem i da ne znam u budućnosti, ali moje će dijete nešto možda vidjeti u tome.
Razgovarali smo jedno cca 30 minuta i na kraju je završilo tako da me svećenik pozvao da dođem na svetu misu pa da nakon toga odlučim (ne za krštenje djeteta za krštenje je odmah nakon ovog mog uvoda rekao da je o.k., nego radi mene). Moram priznati da je argument svećenika valjan i obećala sam da ću jednom prilikom doći i mislim doći sa malom.
I još nešto: krštenje je sveti sakrament, to nije idemo u shopping po nove cipele, pa kad nisu više u modi bacamo ih - to je ozbiljna stvar i na taj se način treba prema tome odnositi.

----------


## Anemona

*elin*, baš to i ja govorim cijelo vrijeme. Ozbiljne namjere niti jedan svećenik ne odbija. Evo i tu sam tu napisala:



> Bitna je nakana, objašnjenje,... zašto želite krstiti dijete. 
> Mislim da ako se razlozi lijepo uobliče na papir i daju župniku, a i po potrebi pošalju "nadređenom", da ne bi trebalo biti nikakvih problema


Npr. naš svećenik ne voli padobrance, ono u smislu da mu baneš iz vedra neba: _Čujte, ja bih to i to_, a čovjek te prvi put u životu vidi. On ima svoje uredovno vrijeme kad "prima stranke" i ako se tad dođe, lijepo sve objasni, objesne se naši razlozi, nema šanse da će odbiti.

----------


## elin

Anemona, sorry, ali nisam baš cijeli topic čitala (samo nekoliko prvih i zadnjih postova  :Embarassed:  ). 
Ja sam se prvo telefonski najavila i onda došla u uredovno vrijeme i lijepo sve objasnila čovjeku. Mislim da je važno da svećenik vidi da je razlog zašto želiš krstiti dijete tvoja želja da dijete bude odgajano u vjeri. Maleno dijete od 4 mjeseca (koliko je moja imala u dobi kad sam ju krstila) ne može reći, pa si zato ti glas za nju. Mislim da je bitno i da ti vjeruješ, a ja vjerujem. Kažem ti pola smo sata razgovarali o vjeri i Bogu i na kraju me pozvao da dođem na svetu misu - sigurno ne slučajno.

----------


## marti_sk

Meni ovo izgleda kao slobodna interpretacija svecnika.

*iva_777* ja sam iz MK znaci pravoslavne vjeroispovesti, moja mama i moj tata nisu crkveno vjencani, a ja sam krstena. Nasi prijatelji isto, nisu vjencani ali devojcice su im krstene jedini uvjet je bio da se tata krst pa ga je MM krstio. Moja najbolja prijateljica je u izvanbracnu zajednicu i planira krstenje i nitko im ne osporava to pravo (njen decko je pravoslavan, rastaven je, bivsa mu zena bila protestantske vjeroispovesti i njihova beba je krstena)
Sad ne znam dali vi planirate vjencanje i krstenje u HR ili tu, mozda su tamo rigorozniji ne znam. Po meni nema nikakav problem da vase dete pokrste. Ako zelis mogu da se raspitam, ali mislim da ti to ne bi znacilo ukoliko planirate krstenje u HR  :?

----------


## babyboys

ja sam starije dijete kjrstila bez problema iako sam bila samohrana majka djeteta začetog u vanbračnoj zajednici koja je razvrgnuta. 

kum mora biti kršten i ne mora imati niti jedan drugi sakrament. na krštenju su kumovi, svjedoci su samo na vjenčanju i oni ne moraju imati sakramente niti biti iste vjere kao par koji se vjenčava.

tata1 nek tvoj prijatelj ode do župe sv.Leopolda Mandića u Voltinom i tamo se raspita.jedino bi mogao biti problem to što za svaki sakrament koji želiš obaviti u župi van one kojoj pripadaš, tvoj župnik tin mora dati otpusnicu, a neki su jako teški na tome...




> A tebe, baš tebe je netko nešto pitao? Ja osobno nemam pojma da na ovom forumu postojiš.


i to je razlog za vrijeđanje?

----------


## pomikaki

sve u svemu, dali ste mi za razmišljanje... ja zbilja ne mogu svećeniku obećati da će dijete biti odgajano u katoličkoj vjeri. No nekako sam do sad bila uvjerena da bi svećeniku bilo drago već što ovako griješna i nevjerna pružam bar svom djetetu šansu da upozna sveta otajstva... no možda ipak nije tako  :/

----------


## Juroslav

> kum mora biti kršten i ne mora imati niti jedan drugi sakrament.


još jednom: da bi netko bio kum u Katoličkoj crkvi (na krštenju ili krizmi) mora biti: kršten, pričešćen i krizman, a ako je u braku crkveno vjenčan

nema izuzetaka

bez bilo čega od navedenoga može biti svjedok na krštenju uz 'valjanog' kuma

----------


## sladjanaf

> "TKO MOŽE BITI KUM NA KRŠTENJU  
> a) katolik sa navršenih 16 godina života; 
> b) kršten, pričešćen i krizman; 
> c) kum ne može biti onaj tko je samo civilno vjenčan nego mora biti i crkveno vjenčan (i krizman); 
> d) kum ne može biti onaj tko je rastavljen i ponovno civilno vjenčan ili živi u vanbračnoj zajednici 
> e) kum ne može biti onaj tko živi nevjenčano (npr. kršćanski mladić i djevojka) sve dok ne sklopi sakrament svete ženidbe 
> f) kum treba provoditi život u skladu sa katoličkom vjerom i crkvenim naukom 
> g) otac i majka ne mogu biti kumovi svome djetetu. 
> Tako kaže Crkveni Zakonik i to moramo uvažiti."


dakle, svi oni koji su imali samo krštene kumove ili uopće nekrštene - to se ne može, nego je župnik prekršio crkveni zakon.
i bilo bi dobro da se ljude ne dezinformira i ne uvjerava u nešto što se ne bi smjelo događati.

----------


## sladjanaf

brz si Juroslave

----------


## elin

kuma mom djetetu na krštenju je bila krštena, pričešćena i krizmana. Koliko ja znam, a s obzirom da ne idem u crkvu mogućno griješim, kuma na krštenju djetetu mora imati sve svete sakramente.

----------


## laky

ovo sam danas pročitala,kraj me se dojmio

Razgovor u nebu o nama
Podijeli
Danas u 18:40
Jednoga dana Sotona i Isus su razgovarali.
Sotona je došao posjetiti Isusa u Edenskom vrtu; izgledao je vrlo sretan i ponosan (Lk 4: 1-12; Job 1: 6-12)

"Da, Gospodine, sada sam ih sve zarobio, pa...gotovo sve, ovdje dolje kod sebe. Postavio sam zamke, upotrijebio sam iskušenja kao mamac, dobro znam da nitko neće moći odoljeti. Evo, gotovo sam ih sve uhvatio!" (I Pet 5: 8-9; Ef 6: 10-17)

"Što kaniš učiniti s njima?" upita Isus, moleći se Bogu Ocu.

Sotona odgovori "O, namjeravam se s njima dobro zabaviti!" Natjerat ću ih da se razvode nakon što su se vjenčali, tako da nikada ne mogu učvrstiti osnovu čovječanstva, "obitelj".
(Mt 19: 4-6; Mal 2: 16) Natjerat ću ih da se međusobno mrze i vrijeđaju, natjerat ću ih da padnu u nekontrolirano uzimanje alkohola i droge. (Rim 13: 12-14)
Naučit ću ih da proizvode oružje i bombe, da se međusobno ubijaju.
"Zaista ću se dobro zabaviti!"

"Što ćeš učiniti kada ti igra s njima dosadi?" upita Isus. I nastavi moliti

"Oh, onda ću ih poubijati i njihove duše će biti moje zauvijek" "Gospodine, uza sve dužno poštovanje, to je ipak njihova odluka" (I Iv 3: 8-10)

"Koliko tražiš za sve njih?" upita Isus.

"Ma, nije istina da ti zaista želiš te ljude. U njima nema ništa dobro. Zašto ih želiš, niti te slijede niti te vole? Mnogi te čak i mrze! Vidio sam mnoge kako pljuju na tebe, proklinju te, čak te i niječu."
"A još k tome, mene zaista jako vole" (Mt 24: 10-13) "Ti ne želiš te ljude!!"

"Koliko?" ponovno upita Isus

Sotona ga pogleda zlobnim pogledom
"Želim sve tvoje suze i svu tvoju krv, želim bol cijelog svijeta, sve zajedno" Iz 53: 4-10; I Pet 2: 24)

Isus reče ..."DOGOVORENO" " i plati cijenu" (II Kor 5: 21)

Kako je strašno kada ljudi ne traže Boga, a onda se pitaju zašto svijet ide prema paklu! Kako je strašno da svakodnevno posežemo za novinama da bismo čitali o tragedijama a nikada ne posežemo za Biblijom. Kako je nerazumno što svi žele u raj, misleći pritom da tamo mogu stići bez da vjeruju, bez da ljube Boga više od svega drugog, ili bez da vrše što Biblija naučava ...Božji Zakon. Nije li strašno kada neki govore "Vjerujem u Boga" a još uvijek slijede Sotonu (koji se, u stvari, i sam boji Boga) (II Tim 4: 3-4; II Iv 1: 7-11) Ne misliš li kako je jadno da ljudi jedni drugima šalju tisuće šala putem elektroničke pošte, koje se šire poput pošasti.
Ali kada se radi o Božjoj poruci, moramo dva puta razmisliti prije nego li je s nekim podijelimo; i tako ostavljamo poštanske pretince naših prijatelja bez te poruke Ne misliš li da je sramotno što sve nepristojno, vulgarno i bezobrazno bez problema može biti dostupno na internetu, i da to mnogi žele gledati. A istovremeno nije dozvoljeno javno govoriti o Isusu u školama, na javnim mjestima, u raznim grupama za samopomoć, itd... (Dj 4: 19-20)
I to znajući što je On za nas učinio. Jer Njega nisu ubili Rimljani. Ubio Ga je naš grijeh, da bi nama bilo oprošteno da bismo upoznali Njega u slavi kod Oca.

*Nije li nevjerojatno kako netko može biti svake nedjelje u crkvi, moleći se i zahvaljujući Bogu za Njegovo milosrđe, za još jedan dan života koji nam je dao itd.
Ali tijekom tjedna ta je osoba nevidljivi kršćanin! (II Tim 3: 1-5; Rim 10: 9-13)*

Čini li te se to ispravnim?
Nemoj dozvoliti da te Sotona spriječi da pošalješ ovu poruku svim ljudima s kojima se dopisuješ preko elektroničke pošte. Nije važno ako ti on kaže da mnogi u to ne vjeruju Ne dozvoli mu da ostvari svoje planove! Prestani brinuti što će drugi misliti o tebi. Vrijeme je da počneš brinuti što Bog misli o tebi.
Molim te , brate i sestro, hoćeš li poslati ovu poruku? "Ja sam to već učinio" Neka te Bog uvijek blagoslovi (II Kor 13: 20)

----------


## krumpiric

kum mora imati SVE sakramente, to šta neki svećenici vjeruju na riječ i ne traže potvrdu, ide na savjest kumova i roditelja. 
Meni je to okej, ako želim da dijete bude katolik, da kum bude netko ko to jest. :/

----------


## elin

> kum mora imati SVE sakramente, to šta neki svećenici vjeruju na riječ i ne traže potvrdu, ide na savjest kumova i roditelja.


ovo je točno, jer je naš svećenik tražio od moje kume samo potvrdu o krštenju i ništa drugo. Ja sam ju izabrala jer ne samo da ima sve svete sakramente nego je stvarno vjernik i redovito ide u Crkvu, a to mi je bio imperativ prilikom biranja kume.
Moram priznati da mi je malo  :Sick:  da se ljudi baš kroz sve moraju provući i prevariti u ovoj državi, pa čak i kad se radi o tako ozbiljnoj stvari kao što je krštenje djeteta. Mislim, nisam stvarno vjernik, ali mi je to ružno.
I još nešto, ja zbilja ne kužim da ljudi jambraju oko crkvenih zakona, čitala sam negdje u novinama kako se neki lik žali da mu crkva ne želi dati razvod braka, a on se eto oženio (ponovno) i ima djecu sa tom drugom i ide u crkvu. Pa :shock: ja jednostavno ne kužim u koju to crkvu ti i takvi ljudi idu kad ne samo da ne znaju crkvene zakone, nego još i gore, svjesno ih krše i onda se protiv toga još i bune kao oni su u pravu. Da li meni netko od prisutnih može objasniti taj i takav mentalni sklop?

----------


## rena7

Wow Elin   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

> I još nešto, ja zbilja ne kužim da ljudi jambraju oko crkvenih zakona, čitala sam negdje u novinama kako se neki lik žali da mu crkva ne želi dati razvod braka, a on se eto oženio (ponovno) i ima djecu sa tom drugom i ide u crkvu. Pa :shock: ja jednostavno ne kužim u koju to crkvu ti i takvi ljudi idu kad ne samo da ne znaju crkvene zakone, nego još i gore, svjesno ih krše i onda se protiv toga još i bune kao oni su u pravu. Da li meni netko od prisutnih može objasniti taj i takav mentalni sklop?


pa eto ja ne moram u crkvu, i ni ne idem jer se ja i crkva u ponekim stvarima razilazimo, ali se zapitam (i čudim se da se i drugi vjernici ne pitaju) kako to da je za crkvu veći zločin recimo razvod braka ili nedajbože homoseksualna veza, nego proizvodnja oružja, vođenje rata, neetični konzumerizam, narušavanje ravnoteže ekosustava na nivou planeta Zemlje?

Jedini odgovor koji mi pada na pamet je da je puno lakše obilježiti razvedenu majku i njezino vanbračno dijete, a puno opasnije i neisplativije one prave "grešnike".

Ok, Crkva ima svoje zakone, ali treba li im se zbilja toliko slijepo klanjati ili se u Isusove riječi može vjerovati i bez toga?

----------


## elin

> Ok, Crkva ima svoje zakone, ali treba li im se zbilja toliko slijepo klanjati ili se u Isusove riječi može vjerovati i bez toga?


ili ideš u Crkvu i poštuješ zakone Crkve ili u Isusove riječi vjeruješ i držiš ih se bez odlaska u Crkvu. Ne možeš ići u Crkvu i reći da su zakoni institucije u koju ideš i kojoj si se priklonio glupost - što to onda govori o tebi. Ne možeš sjediti na dva stolca, ne možeš biti licemjer i ne možeš raditi što hoćeš i u konačnici ne smatram da je vjera bufet s kojeg pojedeš ono što ti se sviđa, a ostaviš ono što ti se ne sviđa. Ili vjeruješ ili ne, ne možeš samo malo vjerovati.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ok, Crkva ima svoje zakone, ali treba li im se zbilja toliko slijepo klanjati ili se u Isusove riječi može vjerovati i bez toga?
> 
> 
> ili ideš u Crkvu i poštuješ zakone Crkve ili u Isusove riječi vjeruješ i držiš ih se bez odlaska u Crkvu. Ne možeš ići u Crkvu i reći da su zakoni institucije u koju ideš i kojoj si se priklonio glupost - što to onda govori o tebi. Ne možeš sjediti na dva stolca, ne možeš biti licemjer i ne možeš raditi što hoćeš i u konačnici ne smatram da je vjera bufet s kojeg pojedeš ono što ti se sviđa, a ostaviš ono što ti se ne sviđa. Ili vjeruješ ili ne, ne možeš samo malo vjerovati.


ma ja sam već par puta rekla da _ne idem u crkvu_
ali da me to ne priječi da komentiram neke nedosljednosti u crkvi   :Grin:   ubijte me ali ja jednostavno volim raspravljati o religijama

dakle, poanta onog što je Isus govorio bila bi otprilike: ok, dobro je poštivati neke zakone, učiti od tradicije i kulture, ali ne slijepo povoditi se za vjerskim zakonima. Pogledajte malo što vam se od toga svega zbilja čini pametno i čovječno u svakodnevnom životu. I umjesto da se klanjate pred oltarom i držite se dogmi radije budite dobri prema drugima, otvoreni i bez predrasuda bez obzira na vjeru, naciju, status, jer smo svi na kraju jdenaki. Ne možete nikom suditi i nikoga izopćavati.
Da se ponovo rodi mogao bi isto to reći.

----------


## tweety

Zatvaram ovu temu, više nema odgovora na istu.
Dragim forumašicama kojima se lamentira o vjeri, zakonima, pravim i nepravim vjernicima savjetujem da se uključe u rasprave koje već postoje na tu temu.

----------

